

Is Design Just a Surface Veneer? - mellasc
http://www.webinsation.com/design-is-not-just-a-veneer/

======
mellasc
Is Design Just a Veneer? The question often comes up in different
conversations between designers, developers and clients of "What is Design"?

Is it just a Veneer - something that is "slapped" on after the website or app
has been built? Is it simply copying other beautiful designs and pasting your
own logo and colors into it?

I've written an article on this topic that I hope you'll take some time to
read and think about. And then I really want to hear your thoughts on this
topic. What does design mean to you? What does it encompass?
<http://www.webinsation.com/design-is-not-just-a-veneer/>

Looking forward to hearing from you! -Caleb

